# Custom 5/6 wt up for grabs



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Any one want a custom 5/6 wt.? Just lying in the corner. Used it to wear out some bobos last year, and ebayed the reel off of it. I'll take an interesting trade. (Old hat, cool stickers, can of zip ties, whatever)


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

dont really have a whole lot i could trade. how much would you want for it and what kind of condition is it?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

condition is like new. you do understand that your trade can be completely worthless right? I wont use the rod, and Id rather someone just have it. There is no price for it whatsoever. I have sold off a bunch of stuff and am basically giving away the leftovers. I dont care what I get for it.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

got a papa johns pizza bag... you want it? lol

pm me, i could and would definitely use the rod, when you free and where abouts are you located, you said interesting and worthless lol i got a green papa johns pizza bag


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

You mean one of those insulated fish bags? Sounds like a deal. PM on the way


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

is this thing already gone? hopw i'm not too late.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey will you deliver it?


Just kidding. Mighty nice of you.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Going to meet up with capt today to get my pizza bag. Already have plans for an insulated center console/cooler in my wagoneer. I can put bacon egg and cheese biscuits in there during hunting season, and have hot breakfast when I get out of the stand.


----------



## chasintail05 (Sep 14, 2010)

your my hero, brilliant idea, gotta find a pizza boy to rob now


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

wow me too lol


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

Hell I got a pizza box with the pizza still in it and hot!


----------

